# Pentagon Labels Founding Fathers, Conservatives as Extremists



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Pentagon Labels Founding Fathers, Conservatives as Extremists


----------



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

Now that . . . . that scares me. It is being spread through our military that "The colonists who sought to free themselves from British rule" were extremist ? If this isn't a blatant slap to the face of America as to just what these people believe in, there truly is no hope for America anymore.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Yeah, agreed.

You could say, "Well, they DID overthrow their government, it's fair to call them extremists."

Yes, this is true.... if you are British. From the Brit perspective, I guess they were pretty extreme.

But our DOD is supposed to be on the side of Americans, right? From an American perspective, our founding fathers acted rationally by throwing off the yoke of an oppressive, tyrannical government. It was the Brits who were the extremists, not the colonists.


----------



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

Pretty much Prepadoodle. but honestly, the American People is at who is at fault here. Yeah, the government is obviously becoming tyrannical, but the worst the American population will do to stand against its government is tweet how they dislike it. Until we as a people stand up, America will continue to decline from the once great nation it was, and still has a scrap of hope of returning to.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

And to this I dedicate my new signature.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Then with all due respect, I must consider those in the Pentagon who feel that way as my enemy along with 99% of all politicians and government officials. The longer true Americans wait to stand up against this tyranny the harder it will be to overcome and the more blood that could be spilled. The government is not wasting time, they are preparing for troubled times and most American citizens are sitting back and waiting and it will be at their own well being to do so.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

The British always were a boneheaded quarrelsome race, invading countries all around the world to stop them eating and scalping each other, so after the Pilgrim Fathers landed in America it was just a matter of time before their descendents said to George III "F*ck you Jack!" and revolted..


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm not surprised they said this. Obama told college students in a speech to reject the voices that warn of big government and tyranny. It's not that they said these things I wonder about. He and his administration and all the lackies that go along with him are traitors to constitution and the founding fathers by various actions and looking to turn the country with two sides on itself. The government has been ramping up ammunition, supplies, soldiers with badges and preparations for a while now. It's what their planning I want to know, not that their planning something, because that's obvious. This kind of comment has a purpose. It will incite some, brainwash others, create waves and pave the path a little further for more bs and tyranny to come. A man and administration that so many thought would bring the country together has done more than enough to help tear it apart that he has to have a plan for something bigger.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh well, then I guess I am an extremist. I'll put that with all of the labels the president and his sycophants have given me over the last 5 years: racist, homophobe, xenophobe, crazy-ass-cracker, flat-earther, pecker wood... I am sure I am forgetting some.

Every time they say crap like this it wakes a few more people up. Keep it up boys. You may have a tax revolt on your hands sooner than you think.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

and yet they still hold strong the constitution.....well they say they do when its convenient for them.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

my dad called me an extremist today because i told him about the comic where a man is telling obama-" 2 brazilian soldiers died in ****eupistan today" and obama says OMG thats just horrible. How many is a brazillian???

well i thought it was funny.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> my dad called me an extremist today because i told him about the comic where a man is telling obama-" 2 brazilian soldiers died in ****eupistan today" and obama says OMG thats just horrible. How many is a brazillian???
> 
> well i thought it was funny.


Well obviously you are an extremist and probably a racist too. Somebody should go poop on your lawn! Oh wait, it is the other side that does that not us. Nevermind...:razz:


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

From FM 3-19.15, Civil Disturbancs...

3-4. Our forces should never be seen as a military policing force on our own soil or as an occupying force in another country. Treating people with contempt, hostility, or excessive force increases the likelihood of resistance and violence. Searching people, placing them under apprehension, and detaining them without probable and just cause or without concern for their constitutional rights create problems and hinder due process.

Cute. Forget the fact that using military forces on American soil is illegal, just be aware that "excessive force increases the likelihood of resistance," and that "detaining them without probable and just cause or without concern for their constitutional rights create problems."

Wow, I feel a whole lot better now!

From the US Army Military Police School's Civil Disturbance Operations Subcourse MP 1005...

Lesson 1, Part A, Planning
1. Mission of Military Forces during Civil Disturbances. The mission of military forces during civil disturbances, both in CONUS and OCONUS, which cannot be overly emphasized, is to help local and state authorities to restore and maintain law and order.

"CONUS" is the CONtinental US, "OCONUS" is Outside the CONtinental US, this means they do have plans to use US troops on American soil if needed. Though this is unconstitutional, it can be authorized via executive order.

If you really want to freak out, read FM 3-39.40 - Internment and Resettlement Operations.

Sources:
FM 3-19.15 - Civil Disturbances
MP 1005 - Civil Disturbance Operations Subcourse MP 1005
FM 3-39.40 - Internment and Resettlement Operations


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Prepadoodle those MP courses were developed quite some time ago and were originally geared towards handling displaced persons in a foreign war zone where you couldn't tell who was the good guys aor the bad. However, you are right that it's being used to indoctrinate our young military for a time when there will be a need to sort us out. I't's sad. I was a soldier for 30 year, and have been a peace officer for 17 and what is happening now on the national level is akin to what hitler did in Germany in the 30's. Course with us it' isn't the jews, we all know they didn't like it the last time and will fight back. Now it's patriots, constitutionalists, and conservatives. We are the Enemy to the new Aldoph


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Doctrines and training are easily turned over to non-foreign targets with a simple order. I don't know about the rest of you, but I think Obama has every intention of giving such an order coming down the road and no problem with his conscience doing it. Their preparing by the way it looks for an event that will stir up the population and comments like this thread is about are partly meant to help keep people in line.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When I was a teen, my father said, "The world is going to hell in a hand basket." I guess that basket is picking up speed on its way down hill. 
What I find hard to believe is how the people around me, think I'm nuts. So, does a sane man in an insane world appear to be the insane man?


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

My whole life I have been taught to be "moderate". At home, I was fed a constant diet of "look how terrible that right-winger is" and "Oh I can't believe that dope-smoking-granola-eating-hippy!".

In school, I was fed a constant diet of moderation. Don't fight, don't disagree with your teachers, just absorb and accept....and I did. Even when I didn't like it, I just took it in and spit back out the answers they wanted to hear. I didn't really think about it...it was automatic...I didn't want any trouble.

Then I started reading about the Founders and the political movements and philosophies that lead up to the summer of 1776. I read and reread the Constitution. And then it hit me...of course the Founders were radicals!

They pledged there lives, fortunes, and sacred honors. Nice sounding words that actually meant something to each of them. The men who signed the Declaration of Independence KNEW that they would be *HANGED* if they lost the war for American independence.

That is a level of committment that few today can comprehend. It is also possible (I hope unlikely) such a level of committment may be the only thing that can save our great Republic...

I used to be proud of being a moderate...Now I am proud to call myself a radical. I just hope I can live up to the standard that has been set.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Carp614 said:


> ..In school, I was fed a constant diet of moderation. Don't fight, don't disagree with your teachers, just absorb and accept...


Yes the State Education Systems in the USA and Britain are nothing more than "Indoctrination Programs" to turn kids into sheep; I was actually expelled for refusing to toe the line!
That's why playing truant is regarded as a heinous crime by Big Brother, and parents are fined if their kids won't go.

And in Britain the traitorous lefty BBC TV is the "State Brainwashing Channel", we're forced by law to get a BBC TV licence for £145 (180 US dollars per year) even if we don't watch the channel!
Soaps are used by the Establishment to give the sheeple halfwitted "role models" to copy.

In short, Big B wants to get his hands on the minds of our kids through school, and on the minds of everybody via TV.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Carp614 said:


> Then I started reading about the Founders and the political movements and philosophies that lead up to the summer of 1776. I read and reread the Constitution. And then it hit me...of course the Founders were radicals!
> 
> They pledged there lives, fortunes, and sacred honors. Nice sounding words that actually meant something to each of them. The men who signed the Declaration of Independence KNEW that they would be *HANGED* if they lost the war for American independence.


Most lost their fortunes. Many lost their lives. But I don't think any of them lost their sacred honor.

Here's the funny thing. My mom is a dyed-in-the-wool Obama supporter, but my parents raised us to think for ourselves. 
We have sorta made a promise never to talk about politics when we get together. 
My kids were raised with a conservative leaning. (DUH) 
The oldest I'm not too sure about. 
The youngest is more to the right. I'm not sure, but I think he's a member here.

The only thing missing from the OP, was them calling us (domestic) terrorists. (OH wait. They have.) :shock:


----------

